# Close encounter with a Red-bellied Black Snake



## saratoga (May 28, 2011)

Saw this beautiful snake over xmas out in east Gippsland. I think it had one of the reddest bellies I have seen on one of these snakes.

Where its head dissappears from view on screen the snake is flicking its tongue against my thumb. After a few seconds of this I decided (probably wrongly) that it was showing a bit too much interest in me. Even after pulling away a little, the snake kept going on its way without feeling threatened.

YouTube - ‪Red bellied Black Snake (Pseudechis porphyriacus)‬&rlm;


----------



## bluey87 (May 28, 2011)

i love the look of red-bellies


----------



## dossy (May 28, 2011)

mate you got balls letting it get that close to you...yes i know they are not aggressive but still i wouldnt be tempting fate haha
beautiful tho


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 29, 2011)

Great footage. Well done! 
They are definitely the most laid back large elapid in my book. Not to mention a stunning looker.

Blue


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 29, 2011)

wow saratoga that was the best youtube video ive seen of this species,i come across so many of these in the wild and that was a very casual encounter,was the air temp quite cool? when there on a log they usually try take off damn quick


----------



## Khagan (May 29, 2011)

Friendly little fella, he just wanted a hug haha =p.


----------



## Asharee133 (May 29, 2011)

hey saratoga, if your clever enough, can you tell me if where you were is a Cattail patch? i've been looking EVERYWHERE for them.


----------



## Banjo (May 29, 2011)

That was awesome footage mate, love seeing them in the wild, thank-you for sharing.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 29, 2011)

wow mate your pretty keen to get that close but love the footage


----------



## Enlil (Aug 1, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> hey saratoga, if your clever enough, can you tell me if where you were is a Cattail patch? i've been looking EVERYWHERE for them.



Looks like a Cerex species, judging from the leaves and closeness to a water body. Ptilotus prefer dryer areas.


----------

